# Waxstock pics.



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Gonz.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Great pics mate😀
Much appreciated as i didnt go so like to see what i missed. Cheers buddy.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks some stunning cars there!

Carl


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Great pics. Thanks for capturing the Jag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jag_Andrew (Jul 6, 2016)

My favourite from today


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

The shine on this saxo was insaine !


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

My mates clio cup was in the top 16. Its a absolute minter and should of got a prize

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Puntoboy said:


> Great pics. Thanks for capturing the Jag.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I loved it, I was going to have a chat but you just walked off when I approached lol.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Puntoboy said:


> Great pics. Thanks for capturing the Jag.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your car looked stunning mate an absolute credit to you :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

A few that my wife took....
















































































.SJ.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> I loved it, I was going to have a chat but you just walked off when I approached lol.


Very sorry. It was a crazy day. I spoke to like 100 people. I was also very tired. Next time please say hello 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

stunning cars, thanks for sharing.

question out of curiosity, why is the inside of the boot on the abarth 500 white, presume wrapped?


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Some nice cars there ! :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely pics Gonz, I plan to be there next year and these pictures wets my appitight. :thumb:


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## JenksyRS (Feb 25, 2014)

@lemansblue92 thats my mk2 in the general carpark! first pic iv seen of it thought i was hidden lol


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Christian6984 said:


> stunning cars, thanks for sharing.
> 
> question out of curiosity, why is the inside of the boot on the abarth 500 white, presume wrapped?


Yes it was wrapped VERY badly

Bonnet was cringeworthy


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Kimo said:


> Yes it was wrapped VERY badly
> 
> Bonnet was cringeworthy


:lol: :lol:


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

JenksyRS said:


> @lemansblue92 thats my mk2 in the general carpark! first pic iv seen of it thought i was hidden lol


Cracking motor bud looking in mint condition, I notice you weren't taking any chances either with the steering wheel lock :thumb:


----------



## JenksyRS (Feb 25, 2014)

lemansblue92 said:


> Cracking motor bud looking in mint condition, I notice you weren't taking any chances either with the steering wheel lock :thumb:


Cheers buddy, yeah not worth the risk just deters them if they really want they will still get it.


----------

